# Cigarbid/Cigar International/Famous



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with these sites?


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep, I do. All of the above as well as cigarmonster (no surprise as run by FS).
Just realized that Cigarbid is run by CI.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I can't get any of them to load


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Maintenance??


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

same here bros hwell:


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

Good to hear that it is not just me.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks down:
It's not just you! cigarsinternational dot com looks down from here.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

yup, all down for me as well.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

cigar.com is down too...

weird that famous is as well...

I know that CigarsInternation, Cigar.com, Cigarbid is all owned by same company.

And I know that Famous-Smoke and CigarMonster are owned by the same company.

Could all 5 be run by the same company? Highly unlikely that they both happen to go down at the same time. They either share a server or have the same host. And its highly unlikely that two separate companies in the same field would have the same host, there's literally thousands of hosts.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe they are both located in PA, geographically pretty close to each other. So it is possible they could be on the similar hosting server.


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe an outage at the Amish Hosting facility ?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Volker said:


> Maybe an outage at the Amish Hosting facility ?


Or maybe the horses are taking naps?

.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Volker said:


> Maybe an outage at the Amish Hosting facility ?


Yes! Perhaps a horse and buggy crashed into the server room


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Two hours without Cbid...:wacko: I can do it... I can do it...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

edogg said:


> I believe they are both located in PA, geographically pretty close to each other. So it is possible they could be on the similar hosting server.


Its possible they use the same data center. I would imagine such a large website has their own dedicated for each of those websites alone.

But then again, I've never had hosting from my same area. The big data centers aren't around here really, none in PA that I can think of.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is a good site to check out in the future if you need to know if a site is down or if it is something related to just you:

Down for everyone or just me?


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

they have all been down at the same time before, it was regular maintenance or they had a problem
some one here in some thread said they were all owned and were under a big umbrella company--maybe the Swedish one that bought CI.
despite their "competition", I think they are all connected


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> they have all been down at the same time before, it was regular maintenance or they had a problem
> some one here in some thread said they were all owned and were under a big umbrella company--maybe the Swedish one that bought CI.
> despite their "competition", I think they are all connected


It is possible. I frequent few soccer stores, and when one of them runs of a certain item they all do, at the exact same time. So different companies, some time different prices, but same depot.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

hacker activity maybe?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't get anything to load either. Hope it doesn't mess up cigarbid, I've got a bunch of cigars supposed to ship tomorrow. :mmph:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Some anti-smoking hacker group similar to PETA???? :crazy:


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I can't get anything to load either. Hope it doesn't mess up cigarbid, I've got a bunch of cigars supposed to ship tomorrow. :mmph:


As do I...It was working last night...Earlier today when I tried it nothing...I might try to call CI and see what is going on. Strangely, cigarmonster.com is up but Famous Smoke is down...Unfortunately, you can't buy anything through cigarmonster without Famous being up.

EDIT: Just talked to Cigars International and they said they expect it should be up any time(she said maintenance)...The lady I spoke to made it like it would only be within the hour...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Some anti-smoking hacker group similar to PETA???? :crazy:


ound:



CBMC said:


> As do I...It was working last night...Earlier today when I tried it nothing...I might try to call CI and see what is going on. Strangely, cigarmonster.com is up but Famous Smoke is down...Unfortunately, you can't buy anything through cigarmonster without Famous being up.
> 
> EDIT: Just talked to Cigars International and they said they expect it should be up any time(she said maintenance)...The lady I spoke to made it like it would only be within the hour...


Good to know, thanks for the update. Crisis averted!


----------



## USMC2862 (Apr 16, 2008)

Links are broken with me also.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep,,,probably a blessing in disguise for me as I have won 6 auctions for far this week ( yes, I went back like a whipped dog to C BID,,,they own my soul )


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Strange to be doing maintnance during the daytime.:ask:


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

They need to provide counseling I am showing signs of withdrawal.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Should we start a support group?

I had a bunch of gars i wanted to bid on today. Talk about a crappy noon hour!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

A support group would be helpful, I'm getting hives on my mouse-clicking hand.......

I think it being down saved me $78,425,901,812,455,908 just for the last hour.


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

tmanqz said:


> Strange to be doing maintnance during the daytime.:ask:


Exactly why I said "what the lady told me"....I am not believing that they are doing daytime maintenance for a second....There evidently is something wrong, they wouldn't be doing maintenance from 11-5, just doesn't make any logical sense. She also said it would be up within minutes, well that still hasn't happened.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CBid is back, so is cigarsinternational!!!!!!!! :banana:

The world has meaning again!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

CBMC said:


> Exactly why I said "what the lady told me"....I am not believing that they are doing daytime maintenance for a second....There evidently is something wrong, they wouldn't be doing maintenance from 11-5, just doesn't make any logical sense. She also said it would be up within minutes, well that still hasn't happened.


Right.....she was giving you the "brush off". My guess is there were several people in FPM* trying to get the site(s) backup.

*FPM = Full Panic Mode

.


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

CI/cigarbid.com is back up, but Famous is still down...:frown:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had the exact same problem. Weird with 2 different companies.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL I thought my wife put a block on them some how! :kicknuts:


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

Having some trouble this morning getting on to CI, haven't tried the other two.:smoke2:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Neither CI nor Famous working for me either today. Is this the end-times?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Joecigar is down. Yes, this is the Apocalypse.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cbid not working for me this morning.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

cigarbid.com down again this am. clearly, a message from my universe.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

it seems that all of them are down again, dont they realize we cant fund the schip insurance without reliable web sites?? for the sake of the children, bring back our web sites


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

What is going on???? I can't take it!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

My God!! Its shipping day! Will cbid get my cigars out!
The humanity.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

CBMC said:


> Exactly why I said "what the lady told me"....I am not believing that they are doing daytime maintenance for a second....There evidently is something wrong, they wouldn't be doing maintenance from 11-5, just doesn't make any logical sense. She also said it would be up within minutes, well that still hasn't happened.


Yesterday was not "maintenance," it was a DDoS attack. Not sure about today...could be another cyber terrorism incident, or it could be them beefing up security or doing an investigation (though I find it strange that it both companies would be doing that today).


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Strange. Cigar Auctioneer is up and runnung, but Famous will not load. Cigar Auctioneer is run by Famous...


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Conspiracy by the anti-tobacco nazis?


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Cigar Monster is working.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it the North Koreans?


----------



## broadrun96 (Apr 8, 2009)

CBid and CI are both SLOWWWW here, but now running alot more smoothly. Has to be something outside the company, why would you run any website tests or upgrades on what has to be one of their busier days.
Think the Feds need to step in to make sure their flow of health care money doesn't get interrupted by unstable sources.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

CI is still DOWN! This is MADNESS ...


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

both not working for me either today:-x


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

But Cigar.com is working ...


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not likely in the middle of the day.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not cigar related, but I saw a shirt the other day:

PETA: People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.

I loved it.


----------



## BankersHours (Jan 15, 2009)

Whatever the issue, I'm sure CI has taken a pretty good loss over the last 2 days!


----------



## captainburks (Jul 16, 2009)

BankersHours said:


> Whatever the issue, I'm sure CI has taken a pretty good loss over the last 2 days!


I called in this AM (0500) to CI (as the site still seems to be down) - the nice lady at CI stated they were still working on it and as far as she knew there was no ETA for a fix.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

captainburks said:


> I called in this AM (0500) to CI (as the site still seems to be down) - the nice lady at CI stated they were still working on it and as far as she knew there was no ETA for a fix.


It's a DDos. They'll work as hard as they can, but it's not their fault. I hope they find the culprits and sue them for all the losses of the last 2 days!


----------



## captainburks (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info - Lady at CI stated how bad it was hurting them and how upset the customers were due to "wait" on hold to get an operator.

I will keep trying the site ... but may have to find another...


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

In all seriousness if these people would use their talents for something good and productive, we would have an operating system out there today that would be 10 times better than Windows and Apple.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Cbid seems to be up, but CI is still down


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought it was just me.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

captainburks said:


> Thanks for the info - Lady at CI stated how bad it was hurting them and how upset the customers were due to "wait" on hold to get an operator.
> 
> I will keep trying the site ... but may have to find another...


That really stinks for CI because they have a lot of good deals. It is probably some anti-smoking group doing the DDoS attacks or something.

The sad thing is that a DDoS attack is easy for most hackers to do and it is so hard to prevent and stop.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

AUUGGHHH!!!

At least there wasn't a Jam today (I checked last night at midnight EST) ...


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

*I`ve waisted 2 hrs refreshing!*

I knew I should have come here for the skinny. I have to know what Joe`s deal is today!!

What drag, LOL.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: I`ve waisted 2 hrs refreshing!*



Sirhuffsalot said:


> I knew I should have come here for the skinny. I have to know what Joe`s deal is today!!


It's a 10-pack of Perdomo Reserve Golf Edition Drivers (7x54 torpedo) for $27.50 (plus the usual free shipping) ... I checked in last night to see if the site was back up and today's deal was already posted. That was the last time I saw the site up and running. I was hoping for a Jam today but glad there wasn't, considering ...


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

It's BAAACK! And there's a Jam goin' on ...


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

It looks like Joe and Cigarmonster are both down...again.



Jim2903 said:


> It's BAAACK! And there's a Jam goin' on ...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

It's very slow. There is a Jam going on, but I bet you couldn't checkout if you had to. Right now there are Pad 1932 Rob's that I would buy 10/39.99, but I doubt I would have the patience to checkout at this pace...


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

CI, Famous, Cigarmonster, Cbid all appear to be down this morning (7/17). At least they are for me. This is a bummer.


----------



## rab1957 (Aug 11, 2008)

There're still down. This really


----------



## BankersHours (Jan 15, 2009)

rab1957 said:


> There're still down. This really


Yea, this is really crazy!! They have to be loosing tons of money from this.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

BankersHours said:


> Yea, this is really crazy!! They have to be loosing tons of money from this.


I was just thinking the same thing! For a busy online retailer to have major issues for 3-4 days has to be a killer.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe it is a sign from above for me to stay away from Cbid.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it's a conspirancy created by all of our wives, fiances, girlfriends and/or signifigant others.

quick someone call Mulder and Scully!!!


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Nismo#12 said:


> I think it's a conspirancy created by all of our wives, fiances, girlfriends and/or signifigant others.
> 
> quick someone call Mulder and Scully!!!


lol, you might have something here!

Actually, SteveR at Cigarbid said that they were not "hacked" and that we should worry about any personal information being compromised. This all but confirms that these are DDoS attacks, and the fact that it's both them and Famous (probably the two busiest online retailers) to me says it's someone targeting cigar distributors. Very odd, and very annoying...come on, there's a Jamabalaya going on!


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Nismo#12 said:


> I think it's a conspirancy created by all of our wives, fiances, girlfriends and/or signifigant others.
> 
> quick someone call Mulder and Scully!!!


:tpd:


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

They are still down, I could get on cigar.com yesterday but it's down again this morning. I really need my CI fix! (I can quit anytime I want, lol, Is it time to call A&E for intervention?). I don't think I've ever seen major websites like this down for this long.

:banghead:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm glad I checked here before calling my internet company! Out here as well.


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

jedipastor said:


> Actually, SteveR at Cigarbid said that they were not "hacked" and that we should worry about any personal information being compromised.


What I think Jedipastor meant to say is that "we should not worry about any personal information"


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

CBMC said:


> What I think Jedipastor meant to say is that "we should not worry about any personal information"


yes, sorry (for some reason I can't edit it). Thanks for the catch!


----------



## BankersHours (Jan 15, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Here is a good site to check out in the future if you need to know if a site is down or if it is something related to just you:
> 
> That is a great site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

BankersHours said:


> Esoteric said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good site to check out in the future if you need to know if a site is down or if it is something related to just you:
> ...


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to CI Held Hostage: Day 3 ...

I thought the troubles were over when I found a Jam going late last night. Picked up the Rocky SG's before going to bed, checked this morning and saw the Arganese, then was out until a little while ago to discover we're back in the pits of hell. When we find out what hackers are doing this, we should crush out our smouldering butts on their faces ... :smoke2:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This stinks, I have a few bucks and was hoping to score a deal off jambalaya. I hope they get this fixed


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Yap, should`a blew my wad last night, when it was up, 

What a drag!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I just found out C bid and CI are back up. I got a notice I lost a bid and did. The odd thing is the lot was scheduled to close on July 19 at 11:10. Gee? I tought it was July 17 today.:ask::ask::ask:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

blueeyedbum said:


> I just found out C bid and CI are back up. I got a notice I lost a bid and did. The odd thing is the lot was scheduled to close on July 19 at 11:10. Gee? I tought it was July 17 today.:ask::ask::ask:


Maybe you were just outbid ?.?


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Maybe you were just outbid ?.?


Nope it said lot closed, when I clicked on the lot. And in view bids it said lost, not losing.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

blueeyedbum said:


> I just found out C bid and CI are back up. I got a notice I lost a bid and did. The odd thing is the lot was scheduled to close on July 19 at 11:10. Gee? I tought it was July 17 today.:ask::ask::ask:


Maybe someone did a quick buy that affected the quanity up for bid


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

joe cigar is back Joe’s Jambalaya time. Right now Isla del Sol Churchill $45. I think famous is still cheaper than this price? Their site is still down.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

CigarsInternational is STILL down for me.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I was able to order a bundle of Flor De Oliva's last night from CI. Now the site isnt working for me again either!


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

These sites are still hit or miss today (7/18). Seems their still getting DDoS attacks. This is getting to be ridiculous.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

This isn't all bad. We can play it off as "restraint" to our wives. 

Cm has been down for me for a couple of days now. I guess he is sick or something. His last "MUAHHAHAHAHA" sounded a little horse. I wish him well.

MrR


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like all the CI sites are back up. The monster is still dead...


----------



## BankersHours (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, "Monster" is still down for me. This is weird stuff. I can not remember ANY major site being down for more than a few hours. When did this hit??? Tuesday??


----------



## rab1957 (Aug 11, 2008)

CI us up and running fine as of 6:20 AM EDT


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Famous and Cigar Auctions was up for me yesterday evening and are down now again.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Both Famous and the Monster are down as of this moment.


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

Just tried CI, it was down. Worked last night, What gives?


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

I put in orders on both Famous and CI 20min ago and they worked just fine. Very odd.:ask:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally, I am able to open CI, but still no Famous.:frown:


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

CI is down for me as of seconds ago ... it was fine all day yesterday ... JEEESH ...


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone notice cigarplacebiz is down as well? I wonder whats going on?


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

OK, I was just able to get onto CI -- it's kinda slow, and the link to expanded banter on the daily deal appears to be broken ...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Only CigarMonster.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

ci's working fine for me


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm finally getting CI's homepage but cannot log into my account. I get a "page not found" screen.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Still running slow from my end:-x


----------



## Puf (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet! Famous is up and running again. I just made a purchase on their website. CI still seems to be having trouble though. Their website is up, but I can't login and a lots of links are broken and takes you to page not found errors.

Edit - CI is down again. Famous is still up though!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

One minute Cbid is up and I'm browsing the next "NOTHING"!!! When will the madness end. Monster and International are both down again for me!!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

CI won't come up now either


----------

